# Need TBG Recommendation



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey all, finally got our house sold and will be on the road to Mexico in just two weeks time. I need to order a few sling shot supplies as I just received some wide gappers and will need to replace the TBG as time rolls on.

For general shooting using 3/8 steel and maybe 1/4 inch steel balls, what thickness of TBG would be a good all round perfomer? I've not used TBG before so I have no experience with the stuff. a

Recommendations please? Tnx

Teach


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO . I would continue to use Thera Gold and cut it accordingly for the 3/8 and 1/4 inch steel . For 3/8 steel you can do well with a 3/4 inch cut . For 1/4 steel a 1/2 inch cut . No need to over power the ammo . There are only drawbacks from band slap , reduced accuracy and shorter band life by using too much rubber .


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

That was my intent but I was wondering about the TBG thickness. Guys refer to .030 a lot, so I wondered if that would be the way to go or some other thickness? Perhaps the .030 is standard in the gold?

Sorry I just don't have the time to research this right now with the house selling we are busier than a couple of two horned owls.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't measured the thisckness of TBG, but I believe the refereence to .030 or .040 is in megard to letx band thickness. I like TBG & latex :wave:


----------

